# Ice Cream Muffins



## hvacwife (May 30, 2004)

Serving: 1 dozen

2 1/2 cups chocolate ice cream
1 cup (6 ounces) peanut butter chips
2 cups self-rising flour

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Line a 12-cup muffin tin with paper baking cups.
2. In a large bowl, stir the ice cream until very soft but not melted. Stir in the remaining ingredients until well-blended; the mixture will be stiff.

3. Fill each muffin cup about two-thirds full with batter, then bake for 18 to 20 minutes or until a wooden toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

4. Let cool for about 5 minutes before serving, or remove to a wire rack to cool completely. 

Note: You can do a lot of experimenting with these muffins simply by using different ice cream flavors and mixing in ingredients such as chocolate chips or sweetened dried cranberries. 
[/b]


----------

